# Nylon 66 sling mounts



## poolecw (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a Remington Nylon 66 that I would like to attach a sling to.   Most Nylon 66's didn't come with sling mounts (only a few models came with factory slings).  Before I decide to do any drilling into the Nylon stock, I want to make sure that I do my homework and get it done properly.  If it were a wood stock, it would be a piece of cake.  The problem is that we are talking about a hollow plastic stock.  I'm afraid that the screws wouldn't get enough bite and might strip or "waller" out.

Have any of you guys installed sling mounts on a Nylon 66.  Any tips?


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 18, 2010)

I have looked before and could not find anything.


----------



## divinginn (Oct 18, 2010)

I use a slip on strap made for a shotgun,it has loops on both sides.      It is not ideal but it works,did not want to drill the stock.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 19, 2010)

I wonder if there is room inside the stock for a nut. That way you could drill through and use sling swivels that have a machine screw and nut.
I actually have/had a Nylon 66 but one of my kids adopted it when they grew up and moved out, so I can't look at it and see.


----------



## Clemson (Oct 25, 2010)

There is actually some collector value to an original Nylon 66.  Installing swivels would completely ruin it for a collector.  I think the looped sling idea is the best for you.  If you need to have a gun with sling swivels, buy a cheap Marlin and drill away.

Clemson


----------



## Anvilhead (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a Nylon 66 that I installed sling swivels on.  There are special studs that you drill a hole and glue in place.  The studs are threaded, and then you add a tiny amount of glue.  However i do not know if these are still available.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 2, 2010)

That is similar to other .22 synthetic stocks as well (like the Ruger's). You can use a normal sling swivel studs that are on wood stocks. 

Instead of putting a nut on the inside and using some bolt thing, just use a normal stud, and your "bolt" on the inside will be a piece of Oak wood (used as an anchor). Something like a piece of oak 3/4 inch, or less, long; and 1/2 inch wide. Drill a small hole in the piece of Oak (Dogwood would be better), and put the Oak on the inside of the buttstock and forearm. The Forearm Oak anchor might have to be smaller and contoured of course. 

Drill a small hole in the stock, use a allen wrench to screw the stud into the wood. hmmm I should take a pic....

I am speaking from experience from the 10/22's, but this should work on the Nylon as well, and if done carefully, will look factory ish from the outside.


----------

